# mit c# auf opc server zugreifen



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2007)

gibt es eine möglichkeit um mit c# auf einen opc server zuzugreifen?


(uups falsches forum --> kanns jm. verschieben?)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2007)

Siehe *Softing* und *Industrialdotnet*.


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2007)

http://www.kassl.de/opc/dotnet.shtml

Das ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## seeba (10 Oktober 2007)

http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp


----------



## Kurt (15 Oktober 2007)

http://www.kineticart.co.uk/Downloads.asp

siehe *OPC Client*
professionell und kostet ganz ganz wenig.
Nachteil: kann keine DWORDS/DINT kommunizieren - zumindest ging bis vor einem Jahr nur 16Bit.

kurt


----------



## Question_mark (15 Oktober 2007)

*Gute Empfehlung*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.kassl.de/opc/dotnet.shtml
> 
> Das ist auch nicht schlecht.



Das ist sogar sehr gut, der beste OPC-Client, den ich kenne.
Ausser meinem eigenen natürlich  
Aber Spass beiseite, Kassl ist wirklich gut, das läuft einfach rund und ohne Probleme  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

